# Modificacion de un tweeter parte uno y dos



## Jorge Alfredo (Abr 19, 2009)

Éste manual nos sirve para optimizar nuestros agudos y evitar la retro-alimentación.

Modificación de un tweeter - PCPfiles en www.pcpaudio.com


----------

